# Poll: Majority supports Venezuela´s Maduro



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2017)

Even many of those who blame the government for not handling the crisis properly, prefer Maduro´s government over a right-wing opposition´s takeover. 56 % want him to stay. 71 % say the opposition has no economic plan.

71% of Venezuelans Say Opposition Has No Economic Plan: Poll


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Even many of those who blame the government for not handling the crisis properly, prefer Maduro´s government over a right-wing opposition´s takeover. 56 % want him to stay. 71 % say the opposition has no economic plan.
> 
> 71% of Venezuelans Say Opposition Has No Economic Plan: Poll



Another Democrat poll.    Some people just can't be reached.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Even many of those who blame the government for not handling the crisis properly, prefer Maduro´s government over a right-wing opposition´s takeover. 56 % want him to stay. 71 % say the opposition has no economic plan.
> ...


Stay serious.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Always.

Venezuela opposition plots 'zero hour,' government calls vote a 'fraud'


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Nice fraud. Whom did your freedom protesters burn today?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Incredible:

*Almost 100 % of the oppositionists side with the opposition!  
*
If that´s true but we won´t figure it out as they are burning the ballots. This and more about the suspicious referendum against true democracy:
Are Venezuela’s Unofficial Referendum Results Credible?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 20, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Don't you ever grow tired of being derisively laughed at?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 20, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Incredible support for the opposition from abroad:

* 693,000 out of 101,000 registered voters abroad took part in the referendum!*


----------



## theHawk (Sep 7, 2017)

No other dictatorship ever looked so official!


----------



## waltky (Sep 13, 2018)

*Venezuela's Maduro travels to China in search of fresh funds...*
*




*
*Venezuela's Maduro travels to China in search of fresh funds*
_September 12, 2018 - Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro is traveling to China to discuss economic agreements, as the crisis-struck OPEC nation seeks to convince its key Asian financier to disburse fresh loans._


> “I am going with great expectations and we will see each other again in a few days with big achievements,” the leftist leader said on Wednesday in a state broadcast from the airport, without providing details.  Venezuela’s Information Ministry did not respond to a request for comment.  China’s Foreign Ministry, in a brief statement carried by the official Xinhua news agency, said Maduro would visit from Thursday until Saturday at the invitation of President Xi Jinping. It gave no other details.  Venezuelan Vice President Delcy Rodriguez is currently in China and on Wednesday met with Chinese Vice President Wang Qishan, the Chinese Foreign Ministry said in a brief statement late Wednesday.
> 
> The two countries have long had friendly ties and cooperation has been “steadily progressing” in all fields, the ministry cited Wang as telling Rodriguez.  On Tuesday, Rodriguez met with Zhang Jianhua, president of top state energy firm CNPC to discuss cooperation, said a senior oil source briefed with the matter, without giving further details.  A CNPC spokesman did not immediately respond to a request for comment.  CNPC is a major investor in oil and gas exploration in Venezuela and also a top lifter of Venezuelan oil under the government-to-government loans for oil deals.  Over a decade, China plowed more than $50 billion (38.3 billion pounds) into Venezuela through oil-for-loan agreements that helped Beijing secure energy supplies for its fast-growing economy while bolstering an anti-Washington ally in Latin America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 13, 2018)

Thousands of the Venezuelans who left the country are already coming back two weeks after Maduro launched a program offering free return to Venezuela. The migrants were told - mainly on social media - that the living standard in the other south-American countries is higher. In addition, the number of Venezuelans leaving the country is vastly exaggerated: Any cross-border commuters and Colombians are counted as migrants.
The actual migrants face xenophobia, discrimination and labor exploitation in the countries they went to.

(VIDEO) Plan Vuelta a la Patria trajo de regreso a migrantes venezolanos de Brasil


----------

